# Ultimate Edge / On board / Modem Problems



## odenniov (Oct 29, 2005)

Well basically I'm not super computer literate though I know a enough to get by most days, I bought some 5.1 speakers and a 5.1 card.. the aforementioned Ultimate Edge from Philips PSC724 is the product code. 
Anywhoo basically the install process goes a little like this
1. uninstall onboard drivers
2. turn off and restart - jump into bios
3. disable the onboard sound card
4. load up Xp
5. cancel the automatic hardware installation and run the one from the cd instead
6. restart comp little dialog box comes up saying your soundcard has been installed successfully....only it hasn't

Anyway so after hours all day trying to sort this problem out by doing various installs orders and uninstalls and downloading newer versions of the sound card driver nothing has worked.. it's rather frustrating.
When i go into the device manager i can see the Ultimate Edge and yet in the sounds and audio device part of the control panel all there is (was) the modem so i disabled that as it's a 56k one and I have the USB broaband one now... no it's uneeded anyway point is I can't make any sound except if I turn the speakers all the way up u can kind of hear a faint hum like if u were standing under an electric pylon and sometimes when i do things with the mouse or things flash on the screen noise seems to come from speakers. Interestingly this only happens when the drivers are installed before that it makes no noise at all.

Tell me what I can do to provide you with more information to help you I'm gutted I've spent £100 today  stuff which doesn't work at the moment.


----------



## odenniov (Oct 29, 2005)

very tired rite now as have spent whole fay searching for ways to sort this out so apologise if anything needs clarifying.. of the things i've read on the forums and can check myself there are no problems in device manager and just to make it clear i get no sound at all bnut system bleeps occasionaly on start up i understand u can't have the ac 97 on board and the ultimate edge on at the same time i believe it is disabled but if u point me in direction of a program to show u what is what with my computer i will download it and run it for u and put the results of it on tommorow... i have work at 8 in morn tommorow but not sure if i will go in till i sort this out, cos i'm not waiting till i can't take them back if it's not done by next sunday then no worries still got me money back guarantee (btw how do u give a soundcard back lol)


----------



## odenniov (Oct 29, 2005)

BIt more surfing and i think this is a useful thing for u belarc analysis could help you guys work it out?

Operating System System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) eveshamvale
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.40 gigahertz Intel Celeron
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: eveshamvale
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 07/09/2003
Drives Memory Modules c,d
122.93 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1.73 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

DVDRW IDE 16X [CD-ROM drive]
Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device [CD-ROM drive]
Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device [CD-ROM drive]
MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

Maxtor 4R120L0 [Hard drive] (122.94 GB) -- drive 0, s/n R40GMNDE, rev RAMB1TU0, SMART Status: Healthy 1024 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' has 512 MB
Local Drive Volumes


c: (NTFS on drive 0) 122.93 GB 1.73 GB free
Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Jamie 30/10/2005 00:16:19 (admin)
local system accounts
Administrator never (admin)
Guest 26/10/2005 00:49:47 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 

DISABLED Marks a disabled account; LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

EPSON Stylus C40 Series on USB001
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
SiS 5513 IDE UDMA Controller NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 [Display adapter]
LGE EV771 [Monitor] (16.3"vis, February 2003)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
D347PRT SCSI Controller
MagicISO SCSI Host Controller
VAX347S SCSI Controller
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller (2x)
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
PSA2 Ultimate Edge (WDM)
Standard Game Port
Ultimate Edge Audio Controller WDM
Communications Other Devices
PCI Simple Communications Controller [Modem]


SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address: 00:0C:76:29:EA:3E
USB ADSL WAN Adapter
IP Address: 88.110.3.36 / 32
Gateway: 88.110.3.36
Physical Address: 00:53:45:00:00:00

Networking Dns Servers: 212.74.114.129
212.74.114.193
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Root Hub (3x)
Patin Couffin engine
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
No details available 
Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]

All required security hotfixes (using the 10/11/2005 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed.

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]
DataAccess
no verification data Q832483 on 16/05/2004 (details...)
no verification data KB870669 (details...)
DirectX
DX9
SP1:
passed verification KB839643-DIRECTX9 on 09/06/2004 (details...)
Internet Explorer
no verification data SP2 (SP2)
Windows Media Player
passed verification Q828026 (details...)
SP0
passed verification Q828026 on 16/05/2004 (details...)
Windows XP
SP2
no verification data KB811113[SP] on 11/09/2004 (details...)
SP3
passed verification KB834707 on 29/10/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB867282 on 12/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB873333 on 11/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB873339 on 15/12/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB883939 on 16/06/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB885250 on 11/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB885835 on 15/12/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB885836 on 15/12/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB886185 on 15/12/2004 (details...)
passed verification KB887472 on 12/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB887742 on 23/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB888113 on 11/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB888302 on 11/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB890046 on 16/06/2005 (details...)

Windows XP
SP3 (continued)
passed verification KB890047 on 11/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB890175 on 11/01/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB890859 on 14/04/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB890923 on 14/04/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB891781 on 11/02/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB893066 on 14/04/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB893086 on 14/04/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB893756 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB893803 on 14/04/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB893803V2 on 21/05/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB894391 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB896358 on 16/06/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB896422 on 16/06/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB896423 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB896428 on 16/06/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB896688 on 16/10/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB896727 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB898461 on 29/06/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB899587 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB899588 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB899591 on 10/08/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB900725 on 16/10/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB901017 on 16/10/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB901214 on 13/07/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB902400 on 16/10/2005 (details...)
no verification data KB903235 on 13/07/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB904706 on 16/10/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB905414 on 16/10/2005 (details...)
passed verification KB905749 on 16/10/2005 (details...)

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

[installed security hotfix] Marks a security hotfix (using the 10/11/2005 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
verifies OK Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
fails verification Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification



Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]
1 - Drive Cleaner *
1964 Version 0, 9, 9, 0 *
2 - Registry Cleaner *
3 - Internet Cleaner *
3ivx.com - 3ivx D4 4.0.4 Version 4, 0, 4, 0 *
4 - Internet Tuner *
5 - StartUp Tuner *
6 - File Wiper *
7 - Dll Cleaner *
ABC *
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.0.0 *
Ahead software - NeroMediaPlayer Version 1, 4, 0, 22 *
Ahead Software AG - Cover Designer Version 2, 3, 0, 7 *
Ahead Software AG - InfoTool Application Version 2, 2, 1, 0 *
Ahead Software AG - Nero BackItUp Version 1, 2, 0, 18 *
Ahead Software AG - Nero Burning ROM Version 6, 3, 1, 17 *
Ahead Software AG - Nero CD - DVD Speed Version 3, 0, 3, 0 *
Ahead Software AG - Nero DriveSpeed Version 2, 0, 2, 0 *
Ahead Software AG - Nero Recode 2 Version 2, 0, 0, 18 *
Ahead software AG - Nero ShowTime Version 1, 5, 0, 31 *
Ahead Software AG - Nero StartSmart Version 1, 0, 1, 21 *
Ahead Software AG - NeroVision Version 2,1,2,16 *
Ahead Software Gmbh NeroCheck Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *
Alcohol 120% Version 1.9 *
Alcohol Soft Development Team Version 1.4 *
Alex van Kaam - Motherboard Monitor 5 Version 5.0 *
Alex van Kaam - Motherboard Monitor Version 5.0 *
Alexander Roshal - WinRAR archiver Version 3.50.5.0 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - iTunes Version 4.7.1.30 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime for Windows Version 2.1.2.59 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5.2 *
ArcSoft - PhotoImpression Version 4.0.0.78 *
ArcSoft PhotoStudio Version 4.1.4.2 *
ArcSoft Upload Ver 2.0 Version 2, 0, 0, 0 *
ArcSoft, Inc. - PhotoBase Version 2, 1, 58, 13 *
Army Builder *
Ashampoo Internet Accelerator *
Ashampoo Movie Shrink & Burn 2 Version 2, 1, 1, 1 *
Ashampoo WinOptimizer Suite *
autorun2.exe *
Banner Blue Software Incorporated - Microsoft Organization Chart Version 2,0,0,1016 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0t *
Bethesda Softworks TES Construction Set Version 1.6.1820 *
BigFix Inc. - BFast Version 1, 7, 6, 0 *
BigFix Version 1, 7, 6, 0 *
Blizzard Entertainment - World of Warcraft Version 0.7 *
Blizzard Entertainment - World of Warcraft Version 1.8 *
BootSkin Version 1, 0, 6, 0 *
Boycott Advance *
BST - BSPlayer v0.8 Version 0.86 *
btdownloadgui.exe *
CachemanXP *
Caere Corporation - OmniPage Pro Version 9.0 *
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 *
City of Heroes *
Converter Application Version 1, 0, 0, 2 *
Creative On-line Registration System Version 1.0.0.1 *
Creative Technology Ltd - Video Blaster - WebCam Control Version 2.14 *
Creative WebCam Monitor Version 1.3.1.0 *
Cucusoft DVD Ripper Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Cucusoft, Inc. - Avi2MpegMain Application Version 5, 0, 0, 1 *
delphi stuff - VCDEasy Version 3.0.2 *
DesktopX Builder.exe *
DesktopX Widget Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
DesktopX.exe *
DivX 6.0, DivX Converter 1.0, DivX Player 6.0 (DVXA) Version 1.0.0.74 *
DivX Player *
DivXNetworks Inc. - Config App. Version 2, 0, 0, 1 *
DivXNetworks, Inc. - DivX EKG Version 1.0.0.0 *
dnSoft Research Group - RAR Password Cracker Version 4, 12, 0, 0 *
Dominating Bytes Design - TeamSpeak 2 Client Version 2.0.32.60 *
Downloader *
Driving Test Success Practical *
DSLMON Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
DTSP Show Me Tell Me Program *
DVD Shrink Version 3.2.0.15 *
DVDBurner Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
dvdSanta Version 2, 0, 0, 1 *
ElcomSoft Co. Ltd. - Advanced RAR Password Recovery Version 1.52.48.6 *
EphPod *
FourCC Code Changer *
Freeciv *
Freeciv Server *
Frontcode Technologies - WinMX Version 3.53 *
Frontier Developments Ltd - RollerCoaster Tycoon® 3 Version 3.0.12.73 *
Gabest - Media Player Classic Version 6, 4, 8, 4 *
GameSpy GSAPak Version 1.01 *
Genigraphics® - GraphicsLink(TM) for Windows Version 9.0 *
GS Tunnel Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
GSpot Codec Information Appliance Version 2, 1, 0, 0 *
GTA San Andreas *
GustoSoft Inc. - Ace DivX Player Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
hl2.exe *
IDLE (Python GUI) *
IGN Entertainment, Inc. - GameSpy Arcade Version 2.0.2.5222 *
Imagitech - Driving Test Success : Hazard Perception Diagnosis Tool Version 2.3.0.0 *
Imagitech Ltd - Installer front end for DirectX, Windows Media Player and Common Controls Update Version 1.0.0.0 *
Imagitech Ltd. - Driving Test Success Version 8.3.0.0 *
Imagitech Ltd. - Driving Test Success: Hazard Perception Training Version 3.9.0.0 *
Inno Setup Version 51.34.0.0 *
InstallDriver Module Version 7.07 *
InstallDriver Module Version 8.00 *
InstallShield Software Corporation - InstallDriver Module Version 10.01 *
InstallShield Software Corporation - InstallDriver Module Version 9.01 *
InterActual Technologies, Inc. - iPlayer Version 2.04.08.0409 *
iPod Universal Updater Version 3.7 *
iPod Universal Updater Version 4.2 *
IrfanView Version 3.91 *
IZSoftware - IZArc Version 3.4.1.6 *
Jordan Russell - Inno Setup Uninstaller Version 51.5.0.0 *
jv16 PowerTools Version 1.0.0.0 *
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 *
Ligos Corporation - LSX-MPEG Player Version 3.0.0.4 *
LiveUpdate Version 1.0.0.0 *
Logitech QuickCam Version 8.3.0.1096 *
LRC Editor 4 *
Macecraft Software - ByteGuardian Version 1.0.0.0 *
Macecraft Software - RegSupreme Professional Version 1.0.0.0 *
Macromedia Flash Version 6, 0, 25, 0 *
Macromedia, Inc. - Director 8 Shockwave Studio Version 8.0 *
Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Flash Version 6,0,21,0 *
Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Player Version 1.0.0.0 *
Macrovision Corporation - InstallShield (R) Version 10.50 *
Magic CD & DVD Burner *
MagicDisc *
MarsCam Application v1.27 *
Matt-Tyler Development - IEKA2 Update Checker Version 2.00 *
Matt-Tyler Development - IEKA2 Version 2.00.0003 *
Methlabs - PeerGuardian 2 Version 2, 0, 6, 3 * Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 *
Microsoft - Envelope Manager - Direct Mail Manager Version 2.02.0044 *
Microsoft - PDMan98 Version 6.00.8169 *
Microsoft Age of Empires Trial Version 1.0 *
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.2.01.0223 *
Microsoft Corp. - Photo Story 3 for Windows Version 3.0.1115.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Age of Empires II Expansion Version 2.1 *
Microsoft Corporation - Age of Empires II Version 2.0a *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.2180 *
Microsoft Corporation - MSN Messenger Version 7.0.0816 *
Microsoft Corporation - VB 6 API Declaration Loader Version 6.00.8169 *
Microsoft Corporation - Visual Basic Version 6.00.8176 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 *
Microsoft Map Version 8.00.00.01621 *
Microsoft Office 2000 Small Business Edition Version 9.0.1423 *
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.3822 *
Microsoft Outlook Version 9.0.2416 *
Microsoft Photo Editor Version 3.01 *
Microsoft PowerPoint for Windows Version 9.0.3821 *
Microsoft Snapshot Viewer Application Version 9.0.0.2402 *
Microsoft(R) Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 *
Microsoft(R) MSN (R) Communications System Version 7.02.0010.1600 *
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 10.00.00.3646 *
Microsoft® Access Version 9.0.3822 *
Microsoft® Business Planner for UK and Australia Version 1.0 *
Microsoft® Business Planner Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Microsoft® NetShow Version 3.01.0.2954 *
Microsoft® Publisher 2000 Version 6.0 Version 6.0 *
Microsoft® Query Version 9.00.3502 *
Microsoft® Schedule+ for Windows 95(TM) Version 7.5 *
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 *
MindVision Software - Installer VISE Version 3.6.0 *
MooSoft Development - TC Monitor Version 2.1.0.0 *
MooSoft Development - TCActive Version 3.1.0.0 *
MooSoft Development - The Cleaner Professional Version 4.1.0.0 *
MooSoft Development LLC - TC Mode Changer Version 1.0.0.0 *
MooSoft Live Update Version 2.0.0.0 *
Mozilla - Firefox Version 1.7.8: 2005051118 *
MSBP_STB.EXE *
Mystik Media - Blaze Media Pro Version 6.00.0012 *
NetWaiting *
Neuber GbR - Security Task Manager Version 1.6.3.0 *
Neuber GbR - www.neuber.com - Spy Protector Version 1.5.0.0 *
Nintendo64 console emulator for Windows *
None - VisualBoyAdvance emulator Version 1, 7, 1, 550 *
Nullsoft - Winamp Version 5.05 *
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 71.89 Version 6.14.10.7189 *
Open Text Inc. - FirstClass® Client Version 8.005 *
Open the Special Offer Vouchers for printing and viewing *
OuterTechnologies - CachemanXP - controls File Cache and recovers RAM Version 1 *
OuterTechnologies - CachemanXP Settings Version 1 *
PC Bug Doctor Application Version 1,0,0,3 *
PC Drivers Headquarters - DriverDetective Version 1.00 *
PepiMK Software - Filealyzer.exe Version 1, 1, 8, 0 *
PepiMK Software - RegAlyzer Version 1, 0, 5, 0 *
PepiMK Software - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 3, 0, 12 *
PlaneShift - Tech Demo *
PlaneShift Setup *
PlaneShift Updater *
Pocket Soft, Inc. - RTPatch Version 6.50 *
PodUtil 2.7.1, © 2003-2005, KennettNet Software Ltd. Version 2.7.0.0 *
Project64 1.6 *
Pscx2 *
PTC - Pro/DESKTOP Version 6.0.736.0 *
Python (command line) *
QSound Labs, Inc. - AudioPix Version 1.01.0016 *
QSound Labs, Inc. - PSA2 Version 2, 0, 6, 87 *
RAD Game Tools, Inc. - Bink and Smacker Version 1.8c *
RAD Game Tools, Inc. - Smacker Version 4.2a *
RealMedia Settings *
Realtek Sound Manager Version 5, 1, 0, 45 *
RightMark 3DSound CPU Utilization test *
Rocket Division Software - StarWind Version 2.6.1 Build 0x20050401 *
RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 *
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 3, 0, 12 *
SCEE GalaxyD Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
SecuROM User Access Service (V7) *
SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - EPSON Bidirectional Printer Version 1, 0, 0, 0 *
SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - EPSON Printer Driver Update Utility Version 5.00 *
SEIKO EPSON Corporation - EPSON Setting Utility for Monitoring Printer Version 1.10.00 *
SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - EPSON Status Monitor 3 Version 2.06 *
Server Version 1.0.0.0 *
SigmaTel MSCN Audio Player Version 139, 0, 551, 1 *
Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation - SiS (R) Compatible Super VGA SiSTray application for Windows NT4.0/2000/XP Version 0.0.0.2110 *
SiSoftware Sandra 2005 Version 10.37.2005.1 *
SiSoftware Sandra 2005.SR1c Version 10.50.2005.3 *
SlySoft, Inc. - CloneCD Version 5, 0, 0, 1 *
SlySoft, Inc. - CloneCD Version 5, 2, 3, 1 *
SlySoft, Inc. - CloneCD Version 5.2.4.2 *
Sophos Anti-Virus Version 3 (Build 0235) *
Sophos Remote Update (imonitor.exe) Version 0, 0, 1, 0 *
Sophos Remote Update Version 0, 0, 1, 0 *
Speedbit Ltd. - Download Accelerator Plus Version 7, 1, 0, 1 *
Stardock and Luca Saggese - LogonStudio Version 1.00.0064 *
Stardock Central Version 1.05.00 *
Stardock ObjectDock v1.11.517u *
Stardock Systems, Inc - WindowBlinds - http://www.windowblinds.net Version 4.0 *
Stardock.net, Inc - Theme Manager for ObjectDesktop Version 2.00.00 *
Stardock.net, Inc - ThemeManager 2005 for ObjectDesktop Version 2.10.00 *
Stardock.net, Inc - WinCustomize Browser Version 2.00.00 *
Sygate® Security Agent and Personal Firewall Version 5.6.00.2808 *
The File Splitter 1.3 *
Theme Manager - Display Properties *
Uni-Uploader Version 1.0.1977.38042 *
Uplink *
Valve Corporation - Steam Version 1.0.0.0 *
Valve Hammer Editor (tm) Version 3.4 *
VideoLAN Team - VLC media player Version 0.8.0.0 *
VSO Software - Blindwrite Version 5.0.0.0 *
VSO Software - CopyToCD Tuning application Version 0.3.0.0 *
VSO Software - CopyToCd Version 3 *
VSO Software - Language Editor Version 1.0.0.0 *
VSO Software - Patin-Couffin Setup Version 1.0.0.0 *
VSO Software SARL - DivxToDVD Version 2.0.0.0 *
VSO-Software - Eraser Version 1.0.0.0 *
VSO-Software - Launcher Version 3.0.0.0 *
VSO-Software SARL - CopyToDVD Version 3.0.0.0 *
VsoMediaPlayer Version 1.0.0.0 *
WinAVI Video Converter *
WinAVIcmd *
WinISO Version 5.3 *
WinZip Version 8.1 SR-1 (5266) *
WWN Data Uploader Version 1.0.0.0 *
www.BitLord.com - BitLord Version 1.1. *


----------



## odenniov (Oct 29, 2005)

went into pc world, they were no help basically told me to reinstall everything from scratch and take out sound card and try it in different slots... no help... i also found though that I had a bunch of things on the device manager that did have conflicts or errors or whatever and wouldn't start.. i'm fraid i can#t get all of them up because the problem is I was told I could uninstall them and they should reinstall on windows load and everything would be fine... only they didn't reinstall

One that I do remember was PCIide and various other ones that looked kinda similar in the Non-plug and play section of device manager.. I'm hoping if i can reinstall those maybe it will fix the prob but no idea where to get them.. you guys are my last hope PC world wanna charge me £12.50 just for an assessment... surely I should be covered to take it back still atm? Any help at this point is much appreciated... it's been exhausting scouring the net and making trips to the shops staying up stupidly late to sort this thing out, but if you guys can do it I'll be eternally grateful, i'd quite happily donate the cost of an assessment to you to keep a site like this up...saves me paying the additional costs after the assesment


----------



## odenniov (Oct 29, 2005)

"We are offering free computer support for everyone" I love that quote, can anyone else see the tiny little writing that says except for the guy with the ultimate edge soundcard problem lol


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

It looks to me like you have tried about every thing possable to get this working. Have you considered getting the card replaced or trying it in another system to make sure the card is working? :sayyes:


----------



## odenniov (Oct 29, 2005)

OK would like to apologise tired and stressed .. last comment forgotten, no other system to try it on unfortunately but I'm convinced the card works just something I have done is wrong, the guy in PC world said about IRQ settings being shared with the NIC or something possibly which doesn't come as a conflict in device manager because strictly speaking it is allowed however it does mean it won't work thing is I don't have a clue on changing those things so it means nothing to me... as it is I'm going in a couple of hours to PC world to buy a new case because the old one is too small (curse evesham, the fact I have a gfx card and sound card in now means it won't close ) then once I've put it in the new case if it's sitll a no go on this forum and the move doesn't miraculously fix it i will pay PC world to sort it.. though it does feel lilke a massive con really.... though i know it's something simple i haven't done that'#s making it not work, as a linked thing when ppl have mentioned it being muted as a possibility for it not working the sound program that came with it actually is on mute but if i press it the program crashes, this is probably releveant but i doubt it makes much difference it probably crashes because there is no device listed in sounds and audio devices so it doesn't know what to unmute anyway wish me luck


----------

